# CD 44 still no sign of the Witch



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

haia fellow clomid ladies,

just a quick question. My cycle is usually 35 days, I have spordic ov due to PCO. Took first clomid cycle and no ov this month. I am now on CD44 and still no  , where is she when u want her!! such a cheeky cow, always gate crashing when not wanted, and when you have invited her, silly   one stands you up! so P****d off waiting so that I can start 2nd clomid cycle 

I know clomid does play havoc with some ladies cycles, how long have your cycles been at most? 

Hope everybody is ok

luv 

sharaXX


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Shara, 

sorry u didnt manage to 'o' this month and having problems with ur af,,, 

isnt there anything the doc can give u so u can have ur af,,?

this is also my 1st month of clomid, 100mg also, had my scan last week and no eggs there so i have to go back this friday and c if it has worked,, will be on day 18 will that be too late?...


hope ur af comes back for u so u can start ur next month,, 

were i told to try a higher doze this month?

pam

x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Shara,

Damm that old   she never seems to come along when you want her to. Hang in there but I agree with Pam can you not speak with your con and see if there is anything that they can give you to speed her up a little bit?  

Good luck  
Emma
xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Shara

I can't remember what the injection is called, but there is something available from your GP that can make your cycle start its probably worth asking him/ her.

Good luck.

Bev xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sorry to gate crash but I've always had problems with AF due to PCOS and I was given some tablets by hospital to start AF.  Sorry can't think what they were called


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Hiya Shara,  , sorry to hear that AF is being an extra pain in the butt!!!  Just to reiterate what the other ladies have said really. I have heard that you can have medication that brings on your period. I can't remember what it's called but i'm sure i've seen on this site before some of the girls having been prescribed it. I would defo talk to your Con about your options honey. Clomid is a funny one with your cycles. My cycles were always 28 days before Clomid, now they range from 26 - 33!!! 
Good luck flower.  xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Shara, I can really symphaphise with you   I'm on cd 40 of a 43 day cycle today and am pretty sure i didn't ovulate either (100mg Clomid) They won't up my dosage as one cycle when they did i got a cyst. Pointless me being on 100mg if it's not doing it's job (6 cycles now and not ovulated once     Anyway, hope all pans out well for you in the coming months. Take Care, B xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think the tablets they might of given Clare are Northisterone, not too sure it brings on a period I think it's a bleed.
The longest cycle I've ever had was 50 days and it was a really traumatic time as I convinced myself I was pg and I wasn't!
I wasn't taking Clomid last cycle either or anything for that matter. It's the longest one I've ever had!


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

i got norethisterone from the doc,, 3 tablets a day for 10days and 4 days after the last pill i had a bleed and on day 2 started taking clomid,,,

my cycle is haywire sine my reversal.. havent had a decent af since oct,, my longest cycle was 125 days b4 i got my hsg,, and after that i bled for 12 days,, 


loads of luck,,,


pam

x


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks for your support ladies, I have booked to see GP on Thursday, different one though as my regular one is on holiday for 2 weeks. I am going to ask about drugs if AF has not arrived and will also ask if I need to change my dose as 100mg did not work. I'm sitting here today trying to fill out job application form, just cant blooming concentrate at ALL.
so fed up with it all

luv sharaXX


----------



## SMELLY (Apr 15, 2005)

Hiya Shara, just wanted to send you lotsa love, hugs and thoughts for your appointment on Thursday honeybun. Good luck. xxxxxx


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Awww thank you smelly . But i've got a feeling that the   one is on her way, massive cramps tonight! Off to bed with a nice hot cup of tea and a book. Hopefully I will starting my 2nd cycle of tabs soonish.

sending you some   sweetie

shara XX


----------

